# Biloxi Fishing



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

So since I've left Florida I ended up enlisting in the Air Force and my tech training brought me straight back to the gulf coast! I obviously couldn't stay away from the beach and with some help from ThaFish and some other friends I soon found myself with a healthy collection of rods and reels! I've had some amazing luck out there, so lucky that ThaFish was quite shocked that I caught anything--"Because Andrew never catches fish"

Well to finally prove my point, I caught a redfish and I broke my PR by leagues! I headed out to Ship Island with my friends and decided to buy some mullet for bait just in case the lady fish weren't around (and they weren't the entire day). I walked just as far as I could go without drowning (yes, I'm short) and made my cast and walked back in to relax for a bit! Just as I set the rear drag into place and sat down with my friends I could see the rod tip bouncing ever so slightly and the line slowly pulling off the spool. If any of you have fished with me, I'm notorious for jumping the gun on the fish and I the circle hook will slip. So I sat and waited for a good 15 seconds before sprinting over and and reeling some slack in to start the fight! After about 15 minutes and some blistering runs I had my firrst +40 inch bull red on the beach!

Anyways, while I was there I had the chance to catch a monster jack (Also my first)! I got her while beach fishing with a SpinFisher V 8500 paired with a 12ft Ugly Stik off of Ship Island, MS! I was just coming in from the second sandbar to take a quick break from casting for some Spanish when I saw a slow draw of my line, then a burning run! I let it run for about another 3 seconds before reeling in and letting that circle hook go to work! The fight lasted for about 30 minutes before I finally started to gain the upper-hand, but I still didn't have a clue as to what I had! Just as it cleared the deep-channel it crested onto the sandbar, let me have a glimpse and burned off some more line! At that point I was dead tired; my arms, back, and shoulders were killing me, but knowing I had that jack on the line pushed me to keep going! I am truly lucky to have caught a fish like that!

I had some luck with my first Spanish mackerel while I was out on Ship Island, MS as well! I decided to be that guy and I went and bought the Koppers LIVETarget Scaled Sardine topwater bait and I was not disappointed! As soon as we got to our spot I set up the long rod to get ready once we caught some lady-fish and I tied on the LIVETarget to catch some bait. I waded out to the second sand bar and after only a few twitches I thought I had hooked into a monster lady fish! After a couple of runs though I noticed there weren't any jumps, just ridiculously fast runs! With a bit of luck on my side and my brand new expensive (but worth it) lure I got back to the beach with my first spanish! In the weeks to come I only managed to get into one more, but they were amazing fish to fight and eat!

Well I won't be able to post any more fishing stories from the Gulf Coast, but keep following me and hopefully I'll have some great posts from my new home; Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska!

Oh and forgive the flipped pictures and such, its late and quite frankly I don't care.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*Fish*


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great look'in catch there CF! Thanks for the report and the pics. Hang in there for tech school. Did mine there also in the early '70s!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Mac! I got out of there in October and I'm in Alaska now! Longest 6.5 months of my life!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I fish Biloxi all the time. Never caught any monsters like that though. haha
I'm headed to Alaska for a week or so this coming summer. I dont know if I will get to do any fishing, but I'm sure gonna try. I'll handline if I have to!!!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> I fish Biloxi all the time. Never caught any monsters like that though. haha
> I'm headed to Alaska for a week or so this coming summer. I dont know if I will get to do any fishing, but I'm sure gonna try. I'll handline if I have to!!!


Where are you going to be in Alaska? The best fishing is inland! That is if you're not targeting halibut


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great report! Grew up fishing the Mississippi Coast...Red Fish, Specks and Flounder in the Pascagoula River Basin. Never fished Ship Island, but always wanted to. Have heard they have a great spring Pompano run. Just have to get out there!

God bless as you move to Alaska, and thanks for serving our great nation!


----------



## FireFlyer (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice Catches! What part/parts of the island did you fish? 

Best of Luck in Alaska. Thanks for serving!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Great report! Grew up fishing the Mississippi Coast...Red Fish, Specks and Flounder in the Pascagoula River Basin. Never fished Ship Island, but always wanted to. Have heard they have a great spring Pompano run. Just have to get out there!
> 
> God bless as you move to Alaska, and thanks for serving our great nation!


Ship Island was my every weekend spot and I was quite happy there! I wasn't allowed off base during the run, but my friends that could go said that it was a blast! Thanks for your support! It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

FireFlyer said:


> Nice Catches! What part/parts of the island did you fish?
> 
> Best of Luck in Alaska. Thanks for serving!


When I fished Ship Island I would head to the south side of the island and carry my gear about 3/4 to 1 mile east and set up on a point! Also, thank you for your support!


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I lived in Biloxi for 40 years. I fished mostly in back bay for specks


----------

